# Madone 4.3 Upgrade Drivetrain to Ultegra?



## BostonGreg (Apr 18, 2014)

Planning on ordering a new Madone 4.3 or 5.9. I'm curious if I go with the 4.3, is it common for the shop to allow me to pay to upgrade the drivetrain? I'd really like to have the newer Shimano Ultegra upgrade but everything else is perfect for me and I love the color of the 4.3. 

Also, is there a buy & sell page on this forum where I could post the OEM wheels for sale?

Sorry for the newb questions-any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## BostonGreg (Apr 18, 2014)

The Madone comes with Shimano 105 10-speed drivetrain including Shimano R565 50/34 crank. If I were to purchase this upgrade 2014 Shimano Ultegra 10-speed crank set (34/50) would it work with the rest of the Shimano 105 parts? Do I need to purchase any additional parts to make it work?

Heres the crank I'd like>
2014 Shimano Ultegra FC 6750 Glossy Grey 10 Speed Compact 34 50 Crank Set 170mm | eBay


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

While that crank would work I don't know why you'd spend money replacing the R565 crank w/ Ultegra. The 6750 might look a little better, but that's about it. Small difference in weight and chainring stiffness, but barely noticeable. 

You'll spend a bunch of $$$ upgrading the whole bike to 6870(you did say *5.9* and that's the Di2 bike) no matter how good of a deal you get. Without doing the math I'll bet you'd end up spending more than the MSRP of the 5.9 to upgrade a 4 series bike to Di2. 

If you look at the very top of this page, there are some buttons on a grey bar. One of them is "classifieds".


----------



## BostonGreg (Apr 18, 2014)

Could I simply replace ONLY the crank (cost $250) so I have the look I want and keep the rest of the OEM parts that come with the Madone 4.3? I figure I would need to get the 2014 Ultegra FC-6750 10-speed compact -so will this work with the rest of the OEM parts?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

BostonGreg said:


> Could I simply replace ONLY the crank (cost $250) so I have the look I want and keep the rest of the OEM parts that come with the Madone 4.3? I figure I would need to get the 2014 Ultegra FC-6750 10-speed compact -so will this work with the rest of the OEM parts?
> 
> Thanks for your reply!


Yes, the Ultegra crankset will directly replace the OE crank.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm missing something here. If you can afford the 5.9, why are you even considering getting the 4.3 and upgrading the group? Why don't you look at either the 4.7 or 5.2 if you want mechanical Ultegra? And for the small difference in price, I'd just go with the 5.2.

If color is that important, then maybe think about doing a 400 series P1 build?


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> you did say *5.9* and that's the Di2 bike)


The 5.9 has a Di2 option but it's not automatically the Di2 bike. There's a 5.9 in DA9000 and a 5.9 in Red22. The 5.9 in Di2 has a unique color scheme to the mechanical counterparts but you don't have to be using Di2 on the 5.9 model.


----------



## seven (Sep 14, 2006)

The Madone 4.7 is Ultegra Equipped, as is the the Madone 5.2, (seat mast and better carbon). If your budget, includes the 5.9 series invest in something other than electronic shifting. Consider the 6.2, test ride one, the performance of the better frame and wheels may impress you more than the performance of the "Pro" level components over Ultegra.


----------



## softreset (Sep 10, 2013)

seven said:


> Consider the 6.2, test ride one, the performance of the better frame and wheels


The 6.2 & 5.9 (all three drivetrains) have the same Race Lite wheels. You need to move up to the 6.9 to get the X Lite.


----------



## seven (Sep 14, 2006)

Your right, You have to go Six Series Project One, equip it the same as a 6.2, (upcharge of $63.50), and upgrade the wheels for an additional $315.00. The total list price on the bike comes to $4978.49. The temptation with the Project One is to spend more on upgrades like a fancy paint job.


----------

